# SVS PB-12 plus



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I seen the web site for SVS and they got the new sub called PB-12 plus with a 12.4 driver + $500.00 CAN cheaper.This might sound dumb but the 12.4 driver is that the size of the sub.Trying to get my info right before i buy a new sub,was looking at the PB-13.$125.00 for shipping.The PB-12 looks as good as the PB-13.PB-13 has a 750 bash,PB-12 has a 525 bash.Thanks


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The 12.4 is the revision of the driver itself.

12.1, 12.2, 12.3 and now 12.4 have all been sonic improvements that make these subwoofers even better values.

As far as the comparison of the PB13-Ultra and the PB-12, I can say with certainty they are NOT the same. On paper they make look about the same, but performance-wise, sound-wise, they are different animals.

The differentiation between the standard driver to the plus driver and then to the ultra drivers all yield noticeable sound improvements. If you can spring for the Ultra-13 then I would definitely go that route!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> The 12.4 is the revision of the driver itself.
> 
> 12.1, 12.2, 12.3 and now 12.4 have all been sonic improvements that make these subwoofers even better values.
> 
> ...


I concur!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Definitely agree. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

The new 12.4 driver narrows the gap between the Ultra and Plus lines by quite a bit, but the Ultra is still a class leader. If you are looking for a one box solution, the Ultra is very hard to beat.


----------

